# Trying to fix my broken Swiss Army watch



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all,

after a bit of you tube surfing I have taken the plunge and partially disassembled my boken Swiss Army watch.

I need to replace the battery - I think that is the ultimate cause of it not working.

I have got the movement out of the case and the next step is to try and press out the broken crystal. I am off to the shed soon to experiment with a big socket, lump of wood and a G clamp (no dedicated tools here i'm afraid!). Not sure what the result will be yet but will update on success or failure!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

That actually worked! The crystal popped out with barely any effort. Would not budge just using my thumbs so I expected it to be really tight.

Battery next to make sure she runs, and then with luck a new crystal.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

the evidence.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"big socket and a C clamp" i would use a drill press and two lengths of plastic pipe. after looking up the proper tool and proceedure. (lube the gasket?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

or a crystal press :laugh:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

My little project is on hold whilst we spend a week in sunny Cornwall.

As I sit here listening to the seagulls my mind wanders back to my poor old watch, and I wonder if it is possible to fit a slightly domed crystal in place of the broken flat one.

It shouldn't make any difference to the watch as long as the clearance is good for the hands should it? Or does the dial become slightly magnified?

Any input is most welcome.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Next time you need to pop a crystal, try a beer bottle (full) with a cloth over the top and just press the case down over the neck. Then drink the beer.

A domed crystal will only magnify if the underside is flat - if it is double domed then it didn't ought to make much difference. There is a bit of distortion at the edges but that's part of the charm. Just make sure you get the measurement exactly right.

If you're using a mineral then it will just pop in where the old one came out. There will be a plastic seal, I should think, that it locks into. An acrylic is designed to work in a slightly different way and should be compressed before it goes in with a special tool. Having said that, I've just pushed them in before and then not taken any chances going near water.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi badgersdad, using a beer bottle, that is agreat idea! I didn't know how tight these were held in, hence the G clamp and socket.

I think I will try a domed crystal next. They seem reasonably price so not to expensive if it all goes a bit wrong.

I am tempted to get a lume kit and have a play about with that to while I am at it.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Where abouts are you in Cornwall ?

Its my home county :thumbsup:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Depending where you are ColdZero, we are either up or down in Port Isaac!

Its been great so far, shame the week is going so quickly.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

If you go on eBay you can buy a glass press and the dies, they never go out of fashion and its just nice to have the right tools for the right job, and less chance of messing the job up.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I will have a look at them. Any particular one that is worth getting?


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

If your still in Kernow. I hope your enjoying the stunning weather this morning up Port Isaac ! :thumbsup:

Martin


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

We are still here and enjoying the lovely sun :biggrin: Heading back home later though unfortunately.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Hope you have had a great time.

I would head home via the A39 to the A395 then on to the A30 at Kennards House junction.

That route should see you past all the roadworks in the Bodmin area of the A30.

I work on the roads for the largest breakdown org in the UK....

As we say down here...the A30 can be 'Hellish'....

Safe trip home.

Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

beer bottle press OK ! ---- BUT --- a high quality case closer kit required. steel and rubber "fixtures" not plastic.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

This could be a slippery road. I hope I don't get dragged over to the dark side.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I popped in a new battery today and the watch ticks away nicely.

I have ordered a new crystal and a lume kit. I am going to have a play about.

Serious question though, is a crystal press really necessary or can I attempt to bodge it with the old big socket and G-clamp again?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

electorn said:


> I popped in a new battery today and the watch ticks away nicely.
> 
> I have ordered a new crystal and a lume kit. I am going to have a play about.
> 
> Serious question though, is a crystal press really necessary or can I attempt to bodge it with the old big socket and G-clamp again?


Do the job right and get a press. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> electorn said:
> 
> 
> > I popped in a new battery today and the watch ticks away nicely.
> ...


+1


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

No no no .....i wanna see the g clamp thingy ....lol..

What they said ^^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Get yourself a press - they are cheap enough on the bay - and just be careful about how you use it.

I have one that was supplied with nylon dies and the largest die is the one that I use most.
As I was closing a stubborn caseback there was a resounding crack and I found that one of my dies had split in half.
Fortunately a bag of these only costs £6.09 on the bay with free shipping from the east and have been ordered.
Moral of that story? Be careful as to how much pressure you apply!!!

Welcome to the watch tinkerers world :laugh: :laugh:

David


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks gents, message received, I will get on and get one ordered.

I bought a domed crystal just to see how it looks. The broken flat one was 33.5mm x 1.89mm on the calipers. So I ended up getting a 33.5mm x 2mm, I hope that will fit without looking too bad.

The next week or so should be very interesting!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I have got it all back together! I made a bit of a mess with the lume, but I can live with it. The domed crystal makes it look great I think, much better than the original flat one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

electorn said:


> Well I have got it all back together! I made a bit of a mess with the lume, but I can live with it. The domed crystal makes it look great I think, much better than the original flat one.


well done and lessons learnt AND still working ..bonus :thumbsup:


----------

